# Damn, damn, damn.....Covid hits my family...



## jujube (Oct 24, 2020)

My granddaughter just called.  The baby (15 months) has just tested positive for Covid.

She seems to be fine (she was throwing a hissy-fit because her sister wouldn't let her wear the sister's favorite shoes, so that's a good sign...if she feels well enough for a tantrum, she can't be TOO sick.....)

She had to be tested because her teacher at day care has come down with Covid.  Now the whole family has to be tested and go into quarantine for 14 days. Daycare has to be closed. My granddaughter is a high school teacher, so there go her classes.   My granddaughter's husband's father just died a few days ago (non-covid causes) and the (small, socially-distanced) memorial service was supposed to be next weekend.  The family is going to put off the service until her husband can attend.  

This is the first case of Covid in the family.  Sure hope it's the last.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 24, 2020)

So sorry to hear this @jujube.....what a fiasco for the whole family....please stay safe in spite of this awful virus


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2020)

Oh, that's very unfortunate.  I hope none of your family gets it real bad...prayers for you all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 24, 2020)

I am so sorry.  I hope they will be fine.

Great granddaughter caught it from nursery school as well, in March or a bit later.  She was 23 months or so and she did fine.


----------



## old medic (Oct 24, 2020)

Dont frett to much... major inconvenience for sure...... Prayers


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2020)

Jujube, I'm sorry to hear this. Does that mean that you have to be in lockdown also, or were you not exposed?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2020)

*jujube I am so sorry to hear this and am sending prayers for your family.*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2020)

So sorry to hear this Jujube!

I pray the baby will be alright an the rest of your family!


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2020)

No matter if the symptoms are minimal, this is very concerning for the whole family.  Wishing everyone the best.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 24, 2020)

Sorry to read this, Jujube, hopefully it will be nothing much.  Praying it won't at any rate..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2020)

@jujube, so sorry to hear that news.  Hoping the baby and all in the family get through this with no severe symptoms....thinking of you all.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 24, 2020)

For a child that young I would ask for a second test or some other follow-up to confirm the diagnosis.

Best wishes and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)

*Hoping all will be fine very soon. Sending healing thoughts your way. *


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 24, 2020)

Sorry to read this, jujube.  Here's hoping that this situation turns out to be minor and that your granddaughter's baby gets nothing more than mild, passing symptoms if even that, and that the rest of the family does not get infected at all.  Does anybody know yet where the baby got it?

Tony


----------



## Gaer (Oct 24, 2020)

So sorry about this.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 24, 2020)

So sorry.  Sending positive thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## jujube (Oct 24, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Sorry to read this, jujube.  Here's hoping that this situation turns out to be minor and that your granddaughter's baby gets nothing more than mild, passing symptoms if even that, and that the rest of the family does not get infected at all. * Does anybody know yet where the baby got it?*
> 
> Tony



Yes, from her teacher at day care.



Sunny said:


> Jujube, I'm sorry to hear this. Does that mean that you have to be in lockdown also, or were you not exposed?



They live in another state, so no exposure for me.  I can't even go up and help out because I am caring for my mother, who's in a terminal condition.

Thanks, you all, for your kind thoughts!


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> *Yes, from her teacher at day care.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope a lot more people read this thread than are responding because that statement alone will drive home how serious this COVID thing really is.  Thanks for the information, jujube and I am sending good thoughts your way.

Tony


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm so sorry to read of this situation, jujube.
I hope they will all get well, and will be well, afterwards.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 24, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear of this, @jujube


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> My granddaughter just called.  The baby (15 months) has just tested positive for Covid.
> 
> She seems to be fine (she was throwing a hissy-fit because her sister wouldn't let her wear the sister's favorite shoes, so that's a good sign...if she feels well enough for a tantrum, she can't be TOO sick.....)
> 
> ...


So sorry, to hear about this hitting such a young one.  Prayers and stay safe and well, be careful.


----------



## Wren (Oct 24, 2020)

Thinking of you and your family jujube, with best wishes to all at this difficult time


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

I know a lot of people whose grands or great-grands have continued attending daycare facilities.  A roll of the dice, for sure.  

Hoping all goes well for your family, @jujube, and that nobody else gets sick.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2020)

Wishing for the best outcome for your grand-daughter's baby, and for her family.
 Many virtual hugs ..


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 25, 2020)

Praying for you and yours @jujube   Hope they all get light cases and develop immunity.  What a relief that would be to have it over with!   Realize the next few weeks for you will be stressful.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 25, 2020)

Jujube, I'll say prayers for you and yours and keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 25, 2020)

*Jujube
BEST WISHES*
_*FOR YOU*_
*AND YOURS*​


----------



## Chrise (Oct 25, 2020)

So many warning about seniors, worried and thinking that would be the end of seniors...well not true...l might have been a bit sick early in the year...cant be sure never got tested just a feeling. All still out and about and being careful. Please  be well


----------



## Pecos (Oct 26, 2020)

I am so sorry that this has happened.
How is the baby doing now? Is she able to fight it off at this point?


----------

